

What happened to "HelveticaNeue-Italic" on iOS 7.0.3 - chmars
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19527962/what-happened-to-helveticaneue-italic-on-ios-7-0-3

======
dirkdk
it crashes BBM and the SFGate iOS app [http://www.imore.com/blackberry-
working-bbm-fix-following-io...](http://www.imore.com/blackberry-working-bbm-
fix-following-ios-703-font-fubar)

